# DSL-Anbieter in meinem Fall?



## mjauerni (10. Januar 2008)

Hi Leute,

Ich suche einen DSL-Anbieter unter den folgenden Voraussetzungen:
1.) Kein T-Com-Anschluss benötigt (da noch nicht vorhanden, Telefondose steht aber bereit)
2.) Keine Mindestvertragslaufzeit
3.) DSL-Flatrate, Speed nahezu egal
4.) Möglichst günstig

Wer kann mir da etwas empfehlen bzw. hat vielleicht schon eigene Erfahrungen gesammelt? Mit Alice DSL habe ich einen Anbieter gefunden, der passen würde, aber gibt es vielleicht noch etwas Besseres/Günstigeres?
Kabel Deutschland ist nicht verfügbar, DSL laut Prüfung aber schon.

Danke für eure Hilfe!
Gruß, Matthias


----------



## Dr Dau (14. Januar 2008)

Hallo!

Schaue Dich mal hier um.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## Remme (25. Januar 2008)

Alice ist super hat ne bekannte von mir. Haben sogar den Telekom futzi bezahlt der nochmal kommen msste. Falls du in Bremen und umland zu Hause sein solltet schau bei ewe tel / Nordcom nach


----------

